# Scooting



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi keeps scooting on the floor - she is fully wormed so that shouldnt be the reason but just wondered what other possibilities it could. I know it could be anal glands but how can you tell  xxx


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

My vets said that Ted would 'scoot' if he had problems with anual glands....but normally they express themselves when they poo.

Your could check them out yourself apparently they sit a 4 and 8 oclock...but personally I would get the vet to check them, or your groomer might be brave enough to 'go in'....


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

yes definatley anal glands ,ollie has a terrible problem they need doing at least every 2 weeks ,if i dont catch them in time they just go  .the groomer wont do them so i do them the vet showed me ,i do it externely though ,not very nice ughhhh/
lynda


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you have a close look at the bum area, if they are really bad...there will be swolen bumps.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep sounds like anal glands need emptying, some Poos need it done regularly. I learnt how to do it myself and do Obi when I bath him. Be warned though......it stinks  :undwech:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

theres a video somewhere that kendal posting showing how to do it, im not particularly squeemish but chose at the time not to watch


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Bess scoots herself on the grass but only after she as had a poo. She is wormed and what so it int that. I never thought of anal glands. I hope she dunt suffer with this. I once owned a pug that had this problem and he constantly smelt of fish. I would get them done by the groomer but after a week it would come back !! So r cockapoos proan to this ?? she doesnt smell of fish though ?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley does it sometimes but its usually just after a poo if there is a little bit left on his furry bum! I've had to clean it myself a few times, what joy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted does it some times after a poo as well...Betty has had hers done once, she was attracting a lot of extra attention because of it...have you noticed that?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Check the hair around her bum you may just need to give it a trim as it could be the hair irritating especially if they think there is something still there or a dry bit.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie had real problems with her anal gland from about 14 weeks old. The signs are, scooting, nibbling on the back legs as if they have a bad itch. They can't quite place the sensation in their bum and nibble the back legs. They can also lick their bum quite a lot too.

Some groomers do offer anal gland emptying, but otherwise ask your vet to check. It took me several attempts to work out how to empty the anal gland, not something I would recommend until you feel confident. You may want to have a feel , if so, just locate the anus first and feeling on the outside just behind the sphincter muscle at 4 o'clock and 8 o'clock. If you feel a nodule on each side, this is the anal gland and it is full if you can feel it.

Although Millie did have a lot of problems, I haven't had to empty her anal gland now for about 3 months, which is a big improvement. I think she may be growing out of it.


----------

